# Mosquito 8/3 & 8/17



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here's 2 more open bass tournaments. This is my last 2 for Mosquito this year.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

no respect


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

lakeslouie said:


> no respect


We all know what opinions are like so if you don't like it don't fish it!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

BE KIND OF HARD DUE TO HE RUNS THE TRAIL YOU SCHEDULED ON TOP OF THIS WEEK.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

alumking said:


> BE KIND OF HARD DUE TO HE RUNS THE TRAIL YOU SCHEDULED ON TOP OF THIS WEEK.


That's a big lake! Try fishing MWCD lakes that have sometimes 3 tournaments on a lake 1/3 that size..... guess well see you the 17th.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been waiting for this. It's been hard to get a permit anywhere these days. 4 circuits, 100 clubs (a lot without permits), and seems like an open tourney every weekend day somewhere


----------



## Mikeat11 (Jul 27, 2017)

Won't see me!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Eric the reason we are not happy is those were not original scheduled you changed in July to those dates. I personally would not have done that so late in the year if I knew an event or 2 was going on already that weekend. As a director I like to know who is on a lake that day or week so we can decide weather to host the event or try to choose a date not taken by another organization. I drive 3 hours and have 15,000 tied up in Trailer and fish care systems to come up there and we already had some stiff competition that week with x-series the day after. If I would have known we were going to have unanticipated events that day I would not have bothered hosting the event. I love the lake and enjoy coming there but we are done going to Mosquito. Its just a popular lake and if we cant see what events and when the events are it makes it a crap shoot. I run most of my 30 events in central Ohio area and for the most part we do a fairly good job staying off of each other. Its not perfect but as good as we can expect for the number of events in a given year. We communicate! You made the remarks to me that pot of Gold only gets 20 boats and the lakes big enough for everybody but our event in 2018 was not a Pot A Gold event it was our new $300.00 Pro Open and it got a full field. That mostly ticked me off. Anyways I have said my piece Mosquito is all yours.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Eric, I appreciate these opens on Mosquito. As someone as busy as myself, I cant really fish a circuit. I just look for opens when I do have an available weekend day. You do a good job running these tournaments. Keep em coming, dont mind the haters. A skilled angler will catch em regardless of how many boats are on the lake. See ya this weekend.


----------

